# Maximierungsbutton für JDialog



## Guest (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist in einem JDialog das Maximierungsknopf mit anzuzeigen und das Fenster auch beim ersten Aufruf auch gleich zu maximieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gruss


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Nein, ein Dialog kann nicht maximiert werden.


----------



## Beni (3. Apr 2007)

Das hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man auf Linux einen Dialog maximieren :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man auf Linux einen Dialog maximieren :bae:


*lach* ich war das schon so von Windows gewöhnt das mir das noch nie aufgefallen ist, dabei verwende ich doch schon seit einiger Zeit nur noch Ubuntu *schwärm* :lol:


----------



## Xams (3. Apr 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man auf Linux einen Dialog maximieren :bae:


 aber dann wär das nich portabel :wink:  auf nem Mac gehts nämlich auch nich


----------

